# Rewound coils



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Like Mopac, I re-wired a coil by hand. Now the questions. I attached power to ensure the coil was working - it was. But, I noticed it got quite warm, warm not hot. Is this normal for coils? Also, since I could not use the suggested length of wire, does it affect the speed of the train?

Any comments/knowledge about coils would be appreciated. One is never too old to learn.

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've never had to do one, so hopefully one of the experts will chime in.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am no expert, that's for sure. But I did stay at a Holiday Inn. 
I have done one dooper. Mine does not even get warm. So, you
got yours running again? Cool. Mine is a good 10 feet shorter wire now. 
It did not affect the speed any. Are you sure you have enough clearance
with the armature. The only thing that cut my speed in half and got
the motor hot (really hot) was a bad armature. Make sure the armature turns freely
with your fingers.

I reread your post dooper. Did you just put power to the coil? If so, maybe after it is installed
and the motor running it won't get warm. The armature has to blow some air around.
And the motor will take some of the juice.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the shell off of the one I rewound. I thought I could get an ohms reading
for you. It reads like a dead short on my meter, but it works great. I would think it should have some resistance, but it reads 0. That's with no power to it. I do not know how to check a field coil.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I have the shell off of the one I rewound. I thought I could get an ohms reading
> for you. It reads like a dead short on my meter, but it works great. I would think it should have some resistance, but it reads 0. That's with no power to it. I do not know how to check a field coil.


The only thing I do to check a field coil is to check for continuity.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine has continuity.

When I say mine does not get warm, I do not know if I touched coil, but the item the coil is on does not get warm.
When my motor was getting hot everything near the motor got hot. It got so hot that my brush plates do not even look like brass. I replaced both of them yesterday. They were not taking solder well. I took the ones off my parts chassis.
LOL, not much of that parts chassis left.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

dooper said:


> Like Mopac, I re-wired a coil by hand. Now the questions. I attached power to ensure the coil was working - it was. But, I noticed it got quite warm, warm not hot. Is this normal for coils? Also, since I could not use the suggested length of wire, does it affect the speed of the train?
> 
> Any comments/knowledge about coils would be appreciated. One is never too old to learn.
> 
> Al


Fewer turns, more current for a given voltage applied. It will obviously get warmer than if you had used the proper number of turns. As long as it works, it should be OK. It may affect the top speed as you probably don't get the same magnetic strength with fewer turns.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm not an expert but here are some things about fields from Gilbert. Steam field wire is #24 enameled, 40 feet in length. Diesel field wire is #26 enameled, 35 feet. The resistance should be 1 to 2 ohms. If you can't wind all of it without bulging, cut off the wire after at least 75% is wound around the core. This is why I don't mess with fields and armatures, I get a good one or you can send them out to be rewound by guys that advertise this repair.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I rewound one and it does get warm. I find other engines with warm field coils. A lot more than a Lionel too. Another alternative is Portline Hobby carries DC motors they bolt in and with an electronic reverse unit, you use AC.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

When I couldn't figure out why my motor was getting so hot I thought about doing one of those can motor conversions. They have a gear reduction and they will run slower. And
pull better.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks to all:appl::appl:

I only bench tested it as yet. Once I install it, I will let all know how it works.
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hope it works for you dooper. I was sure proud of myself when mine worked.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, I finally wired my hand wound coil - and - it works! Did not get hot.

Before I did this I did some transplant surgery. I wanted an engine with pul-mor wheels, and bought a pos 308. Afterwards, I realized it was just a 300 on steroids. So, using the 308, I removed a smoke and choo-choo unit from one of my dead engines transplanted it into the 308, attached it to a plastic 302(the 308 had broken screw holes) and now have a 302 body with pul-mor wheels that pulls my four aluminum coaches wonderfully.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

dooper said:


> Well, I finally wired my hand wound coil - and - it works! Did not get hot.
> 
> Before I did this I did some transplant surgery. I wanted an engine with pul-mor wheels, and bought a pos 308. Afterwards, I realized it was just a 300 on steroids. So, using the 308, I removed a smoke and choo-choo unit from one of my dead engines transplanted it into the 308, attached it to a plastic 302(the 308 had broken screw holes) and now have a 302 body with pul-mor wheels that pulls my four aluminum coaches wonderfully.


Sounds like a complete success. I don't think you're the first person to swap various parts around to get what they wanted and you probably won't be the last. Good thinking using the pull-mor chassis to your advantage. :thumbsup: 4 aluminum cars are heavy which is why Gilbert sets only came with 3 even with a dual motor PA.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> Well, I finally wired my hand wound coil - and - it works! Did not get hot.
> 
> Before I did this I did some transplant surgery. I wanted an engine with pul-mor wheels, and bought a pos 308. Afterwards, I realized it was just a 300 on steroids. So, using the 308, I removed a smoke and choo-choo unit from one of my dead engines transplanted it into the 308, attached it to a plastic 302(the 308 had broken screw holes) and now have a 302 body with pul-mor wheels that pulls my four aluminum coaches wonderfully.


Nice!! If I may, what are you going to do with the 308 shell?? I need a 308 shell in the worst way..Send me a PM..Thx.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

dooper, that's neat your coil is working. I figured what the heck, and hand wound mine and I am 100% happy with it. It was worthless with the broken wire. I had another coil
but I wanted to see if I could rewind the broken wire one. Now I still have a spare coil.
I wonder how many broken wire coils have been thrown away.

I love those pul-mor wheels also. My 282 spins wheels like crazy. She wouldn't do that with pul-mors.
Some day I may get some for 282. I did such a good job on 282 motor, she has a lot of torque, LOL.


----------

